# EOM new spelllist suggestion ?



## r-kelleg (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm quite surprised to see that no one have post something yet.  

My first thoughts was directed to the haste spell and more generally on the time modification.

One possible solution to fit those spells is to make a new element
"time". It would be, of course, out of the sphere. or more precisely all across the sphere. 

Now what would append to the spells:
Abjure E
Banish E
Bind E
Create E object
Evoke E
Evoke area E
Infuse creature with E
Infuse object with E
Polymorph E
Summon E

(did I forget one ?)
They are too many of them that I cannot imagine what they would become. The only one quite easy to make is 
"Infuse creature with Element."
lets try this one first.

1st duration are quite big in comparison with Haste or freedom of movement (I took the FR's Time domain for comparison)
So I would reduce the duration in this way. replace hour by minute and minute per round.

- Body: Dex is the characteristic to be boosted by this element.

- Movement: the creature "normal" moves are increased. No new type of movement is gain.

-  Natural armor: no change (but one can wonder what a Time resistance might be)

- Natural weaponry: this one seems quite strange to create. may be aging damage ?

-----

that's all for a first draft. fame or flame ?


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Dec 11, 2002)

Instead of trying to shoehorn Time into the existing elements I would tend to just create a specialist spell list or two with the desired abilities. Easier and less fuss.


----------



## Phaedrus (Dec 12, 2002)

I agree... I wouldn't make it an element, just a spell list (like teleport).

Rather than time, I'd do it as movement/speed.
0 +5 or 10 speed for 1 round or so?
1 Expeditious Retreat
2 Blur (really fast side-to-side?  it's a stretch, I know)
3 Haste
(don't have PHB to keep going)
7/8 Mass Haste?


----------



## Victim (Dec 12, 2002)

Time related spells might include:

Slow
Kauper's Skittish Nerves (+5 initiative, level 1, MaoF)
Time Hop ( level 2, Psi)
Temporal Stasis
Rapid Strikes (level 2, dragon)
Time Stop

Some custom effects might be cool too.  For example, a greater haste with a bigger AC bonus and a haste bonus to attack rolls might work

Maybe Temporal Manipulation might have

Expeditious Retreat
Time Hop
Slow
Haste
5: ?
6?
Mass Haste
8?
Time stop


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 12, 2002)

You could have 'Evoke Time' as an attack spell that causes cells to age and die and causes matter to decay.

Infuse Creature with Time seems to be the operative one most people are interested in.  (I had a friend back in my home game who made a souped up version of Haste called 'Bullet Time'; he could cast it as a reaction and it lasted only one round, but it was fun).

Abjure Time could be a bit unusual.  It would stop the side effects of 'time,' which might be interesting if people use the spell on themselves enough.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 13, 2002)

I never thought of doing Time as an element, though it is no more silly than any of the other ones.  I had just intended to do two lists -- Speed Time and Slow Time -- but I'll think about this idea.  It might lead somewhere, or it might be too hard to do.


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 13, 2002)

it's not so uncommon to think about time as an element. I'm pretty sure that I saw a DnD 2nd supplement that considered time elementals. I just can't find it  

And damage might be "cold based".

For all the slow things, "infuse Creature with Element"  is always considered as a bonus spell. so I need to find an another one.


----------



## TwoSix (Dec 13, 2002)

*A thought...*

Just a thought while I'm at work... Isn't Quicken Spell a very useful feat for a Mage, especially if he doesn't have _haste_?  Spell casting as a free action for 8 extra spell points?  It makes the unrevised version of haste, which allows you to cast two spells, very unnecessary.  I personally feel that any version of  _haste_ that becomes an EoM spell list should be more similar to the likely toning-down of _haste_ and not allow 2 spells per round.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 14, 2002)

I vaguely remember the 2e time book.  I think I even saw a copy once, but I never owned a copy.  I know it featured a temporal mage and time elementals.

Quicken Spell is fun, but you've got to be at least 7th level to use it at all, and 9th to use it on a 1st level spell.  The speed time list will probably be more like the toned down version of haste.


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 6, 2003)

I found the chronomancer book for the 3rd edition, but not a word about time elemental :/


----------



## Kavon (Jan 13, 2003)

r-kelleg said:
			
		

> *And damage might be "cold based".*



(w007, first post  )
Wouldn't it be better something like:

Slowing causes a being with a metabolism to cool off (slowing the metabolism etc), and quickening causes a being with a metabolism to heat up (speeding up the metabolism)

Just an idea.


----------



## The Fifth Elephant (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that would work theoretically.  The only problem is that it would also do damage to the person being heated or slowed down, unless they were cold-blooded.  And extremes would kill them anyways.


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 14, 2003)

I think we need to make a difference between damages and side effects.

Damage can be cold based

Side effect can be : cold, aging, and so on...


----------

